# Infection after disbudding?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Our 2 week old Doeling was disbudded a little over a week ago, and she has a very infected bud... It smells like a dead animal and it feels as if the skin between her ears is full of infection... The girl who disbudded for us told us she'd be fine without blue knot or blue (I can't remember)... We put vetricine on it and cleaned it up a bit but we are worried, can this be fixed from home? Or do I need to take her to the vet?? I've heard of using penicillin, we have some....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd get her checked out by a vet.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like its too late for full on home treatment, should have started the penn. as soon as it looked off. For sure start her on antibiotics immediately right now, and Def. get her to a vet first thing in the AM.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

audrey said:


> Sounds like its too late for full on home treatment, should have started the penn. as soon as it looked off. For sure start her on antibiotics immediately right now, and Def. get her to a vet first thing in the AM.


She has an appointment tomorrow afternoon, we have her penicillin


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

W will keep you both in our thoughts! I hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

she feels just fine ..... Hope that's a good sign.... And no temp she is the girl on the bucket


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well not a good day....
View attachment 67090

Necrotic tissue ... Horrible smell.... The girl that is our goat mentor did the dis budding .... The burnt that part of her head on accident slightly...... She said it happens no big deal and said blu kote not necessary.... I told her of the abscess this am and said to save my money not to take to vet pen would be fine.... No way was that ok with me ..... Vet had to dig dead tissue out .and leave open to heal .... Used exceed antibio and gave some granulex to use it has an enzyme that only eats necrotic tissue


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

this is pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How horrible. I hope she heals up ok for you.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

before it was opened . Poor baby girl


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

poor baby, glad you are getting her all fixed up now


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Vet is real positive  and said she was a beautiful girl ... And that I need a new thermometer ..... Mine said 102.8 his said 105 
She is tucked into her kennel next to sister..... They are such thought little creatures sometimes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't good.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

oh wow that is quite a difference. If she is still that bright she will probably be fine now that she is getting treatment. glad you caught it in time.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

My mouth literally dropped open. Poor baby! So glad you took her in and got her tended to. Hoping for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is after it's all cleaned out


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id liver punch your mentor... why anyone would tell someone not to do something that causes no damage if done and not needed but could of prevented this. is beyond me... Did she happen to even give the kid her CD/T shot at the time of the dis budding or was that not needed either?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I'm so sorry  I have never put anything on them after disbudding and yes I think twice I have burnt like a little around the ear when they jerk and never had this. This is a big eye opener for me. I'm happy the vet says she will be ok..... Poor little baby girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> Id liver punch your mentor... why anyone would tell someone not to do something that causes no damage if done and not needed but could of prevented this. is beyond me... Did she happen to even give the kid her CD/T shot at the time of the dis budding or was that not needed either?


I'm with Dave on this. An ounce of prevention being worth a pound of cure, and all. And then to dismiss your concern when you suggested the vet! I'm glad the little goatling is getting treated and hopefully heals up nicely for you!!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone  nope no CDt I thought it was at 3 weeks my bad but she got CD. And t antitoxin at vet 
Yesterday.
And lots of good care







Here is a pic from this mornin no more smelly yuck it looks great and she is into and on everything .... Yay !!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Poor baby! Glad she is doing much better today!! They are resilient little buggers thank goodness!!:stars:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. Lucky catch on your part. Your mentor was so wrong! We had our first infection, but it wasn't on one of our goats but on someone else's that hubby showed how to disbud. We were over there for an unrelated issue and he asked about one that wouldn't go out in the sun and just walked in circles. No sign of infection. No bad smell. It was weird. he happened to pick her up and press on one of the bud sites...pus! OMG...it was nasty. She healed up just fine after that. We don't put anything on or give anything either....but sure wouldn't say not to.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well this poor baby had dead tissue between scull and skin.... It looked fine .... Well not Tottaly fine but not bad Smelled bad... The smell of rottin meat don't lie 
This pic is before vet


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Go to the feed store and get some tetanus antitoxin. That will cover her for 10 days


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She got some yesterday


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

What do U all think lookin better?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely looking better in the picture.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Woo, Good lass healed well enough then? Stupid vets, in the UK our vets hate doing this as it's so dangerous and they don't want blaming... Is that horn i see?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope horns gone


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

How is your baby doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is doing very well thank you! Was gonna get some pic this afternoon


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor baby! That abscess must have been so painful for her. I feel for you. What a terrible thing for you both to go through. Already looking better!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

this is today ... She got her last shot of exceed today it will last 4 more days... She does look better


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's much better! She is probably feeling better too


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Much better.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm starting to see nice pink healthy skin
That granulex wound cleaner is awesome... It's like maggots in a can ... It has an enzyme that eats dead tissue.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

poor baby,,so glad she is better!!


----------

